# 240sx Engine In a Hard body...Help



## UG2001 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi there, The engine in my 1992 Nissan Hardbody just quit after 360,000 miles. The truck is in good condition and I decided to replace the engine. I found a manufactured KA engine and bought it, thinking it was the exact same engine. After digging into the project I realized that there are some differences between the two engines. After some research, I believe that I accidentally got a 240sx KA engine. I would still like to go ahead with the replacement, although I could use some pointers as to what needs to be done to make it work. I know that I will need a new flywheel and starter but that's about all I know. Any advice would be much appreciated, Thanks.


----------

